# Parts for an older Jet Bandsaw



## Quentin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello fellow LumberJocks!

I bought an older, used Jet bandsaw (model JBS-14, green in color) a year ago and since then I've been trying to find a replacement for my below table blade guide. I'm not looking for anything fancy, I'm just looking to replace it because the metal has broken from the years of fatigue.

I should explain myself a little more; the part I am looking for is not actually the part that holds the blade guide, but the part that holds the part that holds the blade guide. Does that make sense? Does anyone know where I can get parts for an older Jet bandsaw? I've been having a hell of a time sourcing this part.

Quentin.


----------



## markrules (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.wmhtoolgroup.com/Shop/index.cfm?navPage=6&breakdown_ID=409

Something like what's shown here?

Sounds like you need a lower guide assembly block. That's what I'd look for.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Have you tried Carter Blade Guides. They might have a whole replacement both upper and lower?


----------



## Quentin (Jan 18, 2007)

Karson,

I've looked at the Carter Blade Guides, but for the cost of adding those I could sell my saw and buy a whole new one!


----------



## RetiredSawdust (Jun 20, 2010)

If you know the part number try https://parts.maam.waltermeier.com/


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Quentin,

I have had pretty good luck rebuilding an old school JBS-14 with parts from the following place:

http://www.sawcenter.com/bandsaw_parts.htm


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Quentin,
If there are parts available, and you can't find a Jet dealer, send me a PM. We are a Jet dealer at my job, and I can get the parts ordered for you, if they are available.

Matt


----------



## Quentin (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the reply guys. This was a very old thread, which I had forgotten about. Thanks especially to RichardH, that site looks like what I need! If I can't find it there I may need to take you up on that offer matt garcia!

Quentin.


----------



## PaganWizard (Sep 3, 2011)

matt garcia

Can you still get parts for a Jet JBS-14? I am in need of a blade guard (mounts to the left side of the table to protect the blade as it travels up to the top wheel) and I also need the stickers that get attached to the trunion that indicate the angle of the table, or would I be better off with new trunions??

Thanks
Bob


----------



## PaganWizard (Sep 3, 2011)

matt garcia

I posted here a little too soon. I just found all the parts I needed on eBay.


----------

